# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  تاریخ ثبت نام کنکور با سوابق ۱۴۰۰

## Insidee

دوستان سلام کسی از تاریخ ثبت با سوابق ۱۴۰۰اطلاعی داره ؟؟

----------


## Insidee

کسی نمیدونه ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Insidee

کسی نمیدونه ؟؟
قبلنا یه جواب میدادن

----------


## ha.hg

سلام
انتخاب رشته باسوابق  همزمان با انتخاب رشته سراسریه . 
نیاز به ثبت نام نداره همون موقع انتخاب رشته دو تا سامانه میزارن یکی برا رشته های با سوابق و یکی دیگش برا سرا*سریه
 @Insidee*

----------


## Insidee

> سلام
> انتخاب رشته باسوابق  همزمان با انتخاب رشته سراسریه . 
> نیاز به ثبت نام نداره همون موقع انتخاب رشته دو تا سامانه میزارن یکی برا رشته های با سوابق و یکی دیگش برا سرا*سریه
>  @Insidee*


خیلی ممنون

----------

